# JTree: ToolTips



## Gernothh (14. Jul 2004)

Ich arbeite mit einem DefaultTreeModel und DefaultMutableTreeNodes.

Wenn ich nun ein Blatt erstelle...


```
child= new DefaultMutableTreeNode("NAME");
-> child.setToolTip... o.ä. (???)
```

...möchte ich diesem, DIREKT, einen ToolTip oder irgendwie einen Wert zuweisen,
den ich nachher beim Anzeigen und durchklicken durch den Tree, weiterverarbeiten kann!

Plz help.


----------



## bygones (14. Jul 2004)

???:L *frageSuch*
so aufm ersten blick sage ich mal: schön....

ernsthaft - was ist das problem ?!


----------



## Gernothh (14. Jul 2004)

Habe ich mich so "unclever" ausgedrückt ? Sorry.

Ich möchte wissen, wie ich einem DefaultMutableTreeNode einen ToolTip verpassen kann ?


----------



## Beni (14. Jul 2004)

Ich kenne nur eine Möglichkeit: einen eigenen TreeCellRenderer implementieren (am einfachsten vom DefaulTreeCellRenderer erben), und dort den Tooltip setzen.


----------



## Gernothh (14. Jul 2004)

Kann ich den auf jeden Knoten direkt bei der Erzeugung anwenden ?
Bzw. wird der nicht erst nach Erstellen des Trees eingebunden ?

Da wär es dann zu spät, da ich dann die Knoten spezifischen Infos nicht mehr hätte...


----------



## Beni (14. Jul 2004)

Es geht um die Kombination:
Der Renderer bekommt einfach einen Node, aus dem er den Tooltip herauskriegen muss. Der Tooltip selbst ist also im Node gespeichert, und der Renderer fragt dann den Node nach dem Tooltip. (Man muss auch den Node neu implementieren, damit man den Tooltip irgendwo speichern kann.)


----------



## Niki (15. Jul 2004)

yep, beni hat recht, der renderer macht das ganze zeugs mit dem tooltip, setz einfach den tooltip ins userobject von deinem node, und setz in der getdefaultcell.... methode vom renderer den tooltip


----------



## Gernothh (15. Jul 2004)

???

Kleiner Hilfscode verfügbar ???

Steig da nicht durch.


----------



## Beni (15. Jul 2004)

```
import java.awt.Component;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTree;
import javax.swing.ToolTipManager;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeCellRenderer;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeModel;

public class Main {
	public static void main (String args[]) {
		JTree tree = new JTree( createModel() );
		tree.setCellRenderer( new Renderer() );

		// Das der noch rein muss, hab ich auch erst jetzt herausgefunden.
		ToolTipManager.sharedInstance().registerComponent( tree );
		
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.getContentPane().add( new JScrollPane( tree ));
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
		frame.setSize( 500, 500 );
		frame.setLocationRelativeTo( null );
		frame.setVisible( true );
	}
	
	private static TreeModel createModel(){
		DefaultMutableTreeNode root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode( new Blupp( "Root", "Wurzelzwerg" ) );
			root.add( new DefaultMutableTreeNode( new Blupp( "Node A", "Anhängsel" ) ) );
			
			DefaultMutableTreeNode node = new DefaultMutableTreeNode( new Blupp( "Node B", "Quäksli" ) );
			root.add( node );
				node.add( new DefaultMutableTreeNode( new Blupp( "Leaf A", "Störefried" ) ) );
				node.add( new DefaultMutableTreeNode( new Blupp( "Leaf B", "Nervensäge" ) ) );
			
			root.add( new DefaultMutableTreeNode( new Blupp( "Node C", "Quälgeist" ) ) );
			root.add( new DefaultMutableTreeNode( new Blupp( "Node D", "Parasit" ) ) );
		
		return new DefaultTreeModel( root );
	}
}

class Renderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer{
	public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent( JTree tree, Object value,
			boolean sel, boolean expanded, boolean leaf, int row,
			boolean hasFocus ) {
		
		super.getTreeCellRendererComponent( tree, value, sel, expanded,
				leaf, row, hasFocus );
		
		if( value instanceof DefaultMutableTreeNode ){
			DefaultMutableTreeNode node = (DefaultMutableTreeNode)value;
			Object user = node.getUserObject();
			if( user instanceof Blupp ){
				setToolTipText( ((Blupp)user).getTooltip() );
			}
			else
				setToolTipText( value.toString() );
		}
		else
			setToolTipText( value.toString() );
		
		return this;
	}
}

class Blupp{
	private String text, tooltip;
	
	public Blupp( String text, String tooltip ){
		this.text = text;
		this.tooltip = tooltip;
	}
	
	public String toString() {
		return getText();
	}
	
	public String getText() {
		return text;
	}
	public String getTooltip() {
		return tooltip;
	}
}
```


----------



## Nervensäge :) (15. Jul 2004)

Danke.


----------



## Gernothh (16. Jul 2004)

Sorry...häng schon wieder...

Wie kann ich dann den ToolTip eines angeklickten Nodes wieder auslesen.
Ich hab einen TreeListener eingebunden, komm aber irgendwie nicht auf die Infos, die im angeklickten Node stecken.


----------



## Beni (16. Jul 2004)

Du hast ja irgendwann irgendwo ein Object, welches das selektierte Node darstellt.

Dann machst du ein paar casts:

```
Object x = ...
DefaultMutableTreeNode node = (DefaultMutableTreeNode)x;
Object user = node.getUserObject();  // oder so ähnlich heisst die Methode.
Blupp blupp = (Blupp)user;

String tooltip = blupp.getTooltip();
```


----------



## Matflasch (21. Jan 2005)

Hi,

ich habe den Thread gerade gefunden, und da ich ein Problem mit meinem TreeCellRenderer habe, schreib ich das mal hier rein, passt ja ganz gut 

Hier erstmal der QuellCode:

```
public class MW_TreeCellRendererHTML extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer {

    public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(JTree tree, Object value, boolean selected, boolean expanded, boolean leaf, int row,
            boolean hasFocus) {
        
        if(value instanceof DefaultMutableTreeNode) {
            // Cast zu einer DefaultMutableTreeNode
            DefaultMutableTreeNode t_TreeNode = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) value;
            if(t_TreeNode.getUserObject() instanceof BO_TreeObject) {
	            // Das BO_TreeObject aus der TreeNode holen
	            BO_TreeObject objTreeObject = (BO_TreeObject) t_TreeNode.getUserObject();
	            
	            // Icon
	            if (objTreeObject.getObjIcon() != null) {
	                setLeafIcon(objTreeObject.getObjIcon());
	                setOpenIcon(objTreeObject.getObjIcon());
	                setClosedIcon(objTreeObject.getObjIcon());
	            }
	            // Schriftart
	            if (objTreeObject.getFntSchriftart() != null)
	                setFont(objTreeObject.getFntSchriftart());
	         
	            // ToolTipText
	            if (objTreeObject.getStrToolTipText() != null)
	                setToolTipText(objTreeObject.getStrToolTipText());
	            else 
	                setToolTipText(value.toString());
	
	            // BackgroundColor
	            // Die BackgroundColor wird hier direkt gesetzt, da der
	            // Renderer die Schrift nicht veraendert, wenn HTML
	            // verwendet wird. Daher wird hier ein helles grau gesetzt
	            setBackgroundSelectionColor(new Color(222, 222, 222));
            }
        }
        return super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(tree, value, selected, expanded, leaf, row, hasFocus);
    }
}
```

Soweit, so gut. Das sollte ja eigentlich zu 100% funktionieren, wenn nun das BO_TreeObject einen Wert in strToolTipText hat, was es auf jeden fall hat.

Was könnten Gründe dafür sein, dass mir kein ToolTip angezeigt wird?
Ich finde den Fehler einfach nicht, bzw evtl ist es ja auch ein Bug und ich könnte mich wirklich tod suchen....

Danke für jede Antwort!

mfg, Matflasch


----------

